# Christina Aguilera orange/red lipstick



## User67 (May 13, 2010)

Okay, so I am sure that most of us have seen her new video & the make-up is fierce! I would love a rec for a glossy orange based red lip lipstick like this...











I am sure I could put some gloss over MAC Lady Danger & get a similar look, but I would prefer a glossy lipstick. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## x0besoz (May 14, 2010)

i was going to say lady danger lol i know that it is one of her favorite lipsticks but i was also thinking maybe something along the lines of Chanel Coromandel Rouge Allure Laque


----------



## User67 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0besoz* 

 
_i was going to say lady danger lol i know that it is one of her favorite lipsticks but i was also thinking maybe something along the lines of Chanel Coromandel Rouge Allure Laque_

 
Someone on another board suggested that same product from Chanel! I am going to check it out today. I am not a huge fan of spending $32 on a lip product, but if it really looks like that I will make the investment. Thanks!


----------



## iluvmac (May 14, 2010)

I second Coromandel!


----------



## User67 (May 14, 2010)

I tried the Coromandel today & it was very pretty, but I didn't fall in love with it. And for me to spend that much on a lip product I would really need to fall in love lol! I am going to try Venetian Lustreglass over Lady Danger l/s & see if I can get the same look. Thanks again ladies


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 17, 2010)

I posted something trying to recreate her album cover make up (minus the half face art )... I found it to be different than the color you are requesting, obviously there is an orange element to the red. To me it seems like a coral red with some orange. 

I found Cockney by mac over cherry lipliner and russian lipglass to achieve a good color for the bionic cover although it still isn't orange enough...Although orange reds aren't my thing. Lady danger, cockney and cherry lipliner with some gloss might do good.

Cherry Liner (was thinking of doing Mouth off for the orange) Plus Cockney Lipstick Plus Russian Red Lipglass (I don't have an orange red gloss...Does mac make one?) equals =


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 17, 2010)

I agree with everyone about the Chanel one...

Here is that color plus a variety of orange reds...IMO it would be best to find a lipstick that isn't matte...Sure gloss over it would make it look glossy, but a lustre or shiny finish, liquid shiny lipstick would make the look easier imo.

Chanel Coromandel Rouge Allure Laque Review, Photos, Swatches, Lip Swatches

The Summer Season: Dolce & Gabbana Sheer (#130) Shine Lipstick

The Scarlet Season: Dolce & Gabbana Fire Lipstick

Scarlet Season: Orange -Based Reds Round-up


----------



## User67 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I am going make-up shopping tomorrow & I have a list of colors to check out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the mean time I created a really good lip with Redd l/l, Lady Danger l/s & Venetian l/g. It's pretty much exactly what I was going for!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Thanks for all the great suggestions! I am going make-up shopping tomorrow & I have a list of colors to check out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the mean time I created a really good lip with Redd l/l, Lady Danger l/s & Venetian l/g. It's pretty much exactly what I was going for!




_

 
That does look great. I might have to try that too.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

that looks sooo good! i can never get "the right red"


----------



## x0besoz (May 19, 2010)

def. trying that lip combo ASAP! and i'm not a fan of spending a lot of $$ on something i'm not in love with either!


----------

